# Bus Infinito (Sincronizar Grupo Electrogeno con Red)



## capitanp (Feb 27, 2009)

*
 EL CONCEPTO DE BUS INFINITO
*



Ya se obtuvo el circuito equivalente para una fase del generador sincrónico. Podemos observar que de él podemos obtener potencia eléctrica.

Los generadores sincrónicos se usan en muy raras ocasiones para alimentar cargas individuales. Ellos comúnmente se conectan a un sistema de potencia conocido como "Bus Infinito" (en otras literaturas: "Barraje Infinito").

El bus infinito es una idealización de un sistema de potencia, el cual es tan grande que en él no varían ni el voltaje ni la frecuencia, siendo inmaterial la manitud de las potencias activas o reactivas que se toman o suministran a él. Puede pensarse en el bus infinito como una supermáquina equivalente de dimensiones descomunales, que nada que se haga sobre él puede causarle mucho efecto.

La supermáquina anterior es el equivalente inercial y eléctrico de todos los generadores conectados a él.








se muestra también como las cargas se conectan al bus infinito para obtener potencia.



La transmisión de potencia se hace normalmente con altos voltajes (cientos de KV), para reducir pérdidas. Sin embargo la generación se realiza a menores voltajes (20-30 KV). Se usan transformadores para cambiar los niveles de voltaje. Se usa uno para elevar el voltaje de generación hasta el bus infinito y las cargas reciben de él energía con un nivel de voltaje reducido por varias etapas de transformadores.

En las plantas generadoras, los generadores sincrónicos son conectados y desconectados, dependiendo de la demanda de energía en el bus infinito. La operación de conectar un generador sincrónico al bus infinito es conocida como sincronización con el bus infinito.


*
 SINCRONIZACION
*


SINCRONIZACIONoner en paralelo dos fuentes: nuestro generador y el bus infinito.


Cuando un generador se pone en paralelo con otro generador o con un sistema grande (bus infinito), debemos tener las siguientes situaciones:



Voltajes iguales.

Misma frecuencia.

Igual secuencia de fases.

Idéntica fase.



En la planta generadora, el cumplimiento de estas condiciones es verificada por el aparato llamado "sincronoscopio", aunque podemos realizar la sincronización con lámparas, mediante el siguiente esquema








_Diagrama esquemático para la sincronización de un generador con el bus infinito._



Aquí las lámparas nos indican que está sucediendo en todo momento con las condiciones de sincronización. La máquina prima puede ser una máquina de C.C., la cual ha de ajustarse para que la frecuencia del generador y la del bus infinito, sean iguales. La corriente If se ajusta de manera que V1 (bus) sea igual a V2 (generador).


Presentaremos a continuación varias situaciones de soncronización comunes en las que se pudiese encontrar un operario al tratar de sincronizar un generador con el bus infinito.


Nombremos primero a los voltajes de esta forma:



*EA, EB, EC :* Voltajes del bus infinito.


*Ea, Eb, Ec :* Voltajes del generador sincrónico.


*EAa, EBb, ECc :* Voltajes aplicados a las lámparas de sincronización.

(La mágnitud de éstos representan el brillo de las lámparas).



*CASO I.* Voltajes diferentes, pero frecuencia y secuencia iguales.








Ante esta condición, las lámparas tendrán un brillo constante e igual para todas. Para corregir esto, basta con ajustar If hasta que el brillo de las lámparas sea nulo, es decir, V1=V2. Luego entonces podremos cerrar los interruptores para concluir la sincronización.



*CASO II.* Frecuencias diferentes, pero voltajes y secuencia iguales








Para este caso, las lámparas tendrán un brillo fluctuante, pero igual para todas. Las lámparas encenderán y apagarán a la frecuencia w R. Este caso ocurre porque la frecuencia de la máquina prima es diferente a la del bus. Así que para corregir la sincronización, debemos variar la velocidad de la flecha de la máquina prima, pero debemos ajustar If para mantener los voltajes iguales, porque el voltaje Ea depende de la frecuencia:


Eaf = 4.44 ƒ KwN*PH* φ f



Cuando se hacen estas correciones, la frecuencia del brillo de las lámparas se reduce, así que cuando la intensidad de la luz de los focos cruce lentamente por cero, cerramos los interruptores y listo. No debemos esperar que las frecuencias se igualen exactamente porque es casi imposible, así que podemos esperar a que se aproximen lo suficiente para culminar la sincronización.



*CASO III* La secuencia de fase es incorrecta, todo lo demás está correcto.








Ante este caso las lámparas tendrán un brillo diferente cada una debido a la inversión de fases. Para corregir esto, basta con sólo cambiar dos cables entre sí para que la secuencia sea correcta. (A-B, B-C, C-A).


*CASO IV* La fase no es igual, pero voltaje, frecuencia, y secuencia de fase, idénticas.








Aquí las lámparas encenderán y apagarán con la misma intensidad todas a la frecuencia w s, por lo que para el ojo humano tendrán un brillo constante. Sólo basta alterar levemente la velocidad de la máquina sincrónica, para ajustar las fases. Cuando la intensidad de las lámparas sea cero, cerramos los interruptores.


Los casos anteriores son un tanto idealizados, pero los casos reales son por lo general, combinaciones de ellos. El operador debe saber identificarlos y determinar el proceso para corregir la sincronización. Nótese que las lámparas deben tener capacidad para el doble de voltaje de la línea, porque en algunos casos se tendrán aplicados estos voltajes a los focos.


*· DIAGRAMAS FASORIALES*


Regresemos al circuito equivalente obtenido antes para enfocarnos en su diagrama fasorial para tratar de extraer más información acerca de su funcionamiento. Los diagramas muestran relaciones entre voltajes y corrientes para la máquina. Los gráficos son hechos tomando como referencia el voltaje en terminales.

Generador: se caracteriza porque la corriente de la fase sale de la máquina. Dibujemos 

el circuito equivalente por fase completo tomando en cuenta lo anterior.








Aplicando ley de voltajes de Kirchhof al modelo tenemos que:


*Eaf* = jXA*Ia* + jXal*Ia* + Ra*Ia* + *Vt*


del cual haremos un diagrama fasorial para ver algunas relaciones.


Definamos Xs = XA + Xal ¬ Reactancia sincrónica y

Zs = Ra + jXA + jXal 

Zs = Ra + jXs  Impedancia sincrónica


*Diagrama Fasoria*l








donde ER = jXal*Ia* + Ra*Ia* + *Vt*


Recordemos que sucede en la máquina con sus flujos:








Donde podemos concluir lo siguiente:



Bfp < BRP = λ af < λ R



BRP < Bsp = λ R < λ as



Bfp < Bsp = λ f < λ as



En la práctica encontramos valores de Ra muy bajos, al igual que para Xal, por lo que es válido hacer algunas simplificaciones al circuito equivalente y al diagrama fasorial; quedando así un modelo más sencillo, útil y del cual podemos extraer información del funcionamiento de la máquina más fácilmente.


Hagamos Ra = Xal = 0. El modelo queda así:








*Diagrama Fasorial*








*Motor:* se caracteriza porque la corriente de fase entra al circuito equivalente. Debemos 

tomar en cuenta que ahora la corriente va en sentido contrario, por lo que ahora 

los encadenamientos de flujo &#955 as, por razones geométricas, irán en sentido 

contrario a *Ia*.








Aplicando ley de voltajes de Kirchhoff al modelo tenemos:

Vt = IaRa + jXalIa + jXAIa + Eaf








Al igual que para el generador, para el motor también podemos despreciar los valores de Ra y Xal para fines prácticos; de esta manera, el circuito simplificado es:









donde el diagrama fasorial es:









Como conclusión podemos decir que:



*· Acción Generador:* λ af adelanta a λ R y φ as

Bfp adelanta a Bp y Bsp



*· Acción Motor:* Bsp adelante de Bfp y BR

φ as adelante de λ R y λ


----------

